

How not to make a signup form - wccrawford
https://www.onekingslane.com/join-b

======
wccrawford
I found this URL from an advertisement. I clicked, and started to look at the
page... Then the signup form appeared and I couldn't browse any more.

Of course, I immediately closed the page, because I won't sign up for
something I haven't looked at yet.

Absolutely the wrong way to do this.

------
pwg
If you are running NoScript in its default javacript off setting, this pop up
login page does not appear.

